# Sticky  Cheap and Efficient Faecal Testing



## RedGex

We have been looking for a method of routinely testing our Leopard geckos that would be cheap, efficient and effective. I looked into it and came across a laboratory offering a wide range of services. We got in touch and were impressed straight away by the manner and knowledge of the staff we spoke to.

They confirmed they would be able to carry out tests for private keepers as well as veterinary practices and sent us out a kit consisting of postage-paid jiffy bags, sample tubes and submission forms. We sent off a couple of samples and received our results by e-mail within 48h of posting the samples.

A faecal screen is £10 + VAT.
A full parasitology is £25 + VAT.

*The most important thing I want to highlight* is that the full parasitology involves an *immunofluorescent antibody test* for crypto which is _very_ accurate, unlike most staining methods used by a lot of veterinary practices.

With the rising number of confirmed and suspected parasite cases in Leopard geckos seen on this forum alone, I believe it would make a real difference if people carried out just one of these tests on each new arrival in their collection, and the obvious spread of such devastating parasitic diseases as crypto could be slowed.

We will most definitely be using this lab again for routine screeing and if ours Leos produce any suspicious poos.

Of course this is no substitute for veterinary treatment if a problem arises - in our case we have spoken to our vet and they have confirmed that they would accept a report from this lab to provide us with any treatment necessary. Any needing to see the vet would then be taken.

However for routine testing it has saved us a consultation fee, the time taken to take the sample to the vet and for them to then send it on to the lab, all of which decreases the accuracy of the results. It is also a reassurance if we want to check up on any leos.

We would be willing to offer testing on any of the leos we sell prior to purchase and although it may mean slightly higher prices, it would provide peace of mind to buyers and can only be a good thing for the hobby if others follow suit.

The link for the lab is Pinmoore Animal Laboratory Services Limited

We hope this will come in useful for some of you, feel free to pm us with any questions, and if anyone decides to test their reptiles we would appreciate it if you could mention Jess and Paul highly recommended them!

: victory:


----------



## thecricketkiller

spot on, iv added thier link to my favourites and i will use them to test a few soon. you can never be too safe and if this brings down the price then more people will do it, cheers:notworthy:


----------



## freekygeeky

oo thanky!


----------



## RedGex

thecricketkiller said:


> spot on, iv added thier link to my favourites and i will use them to test a few soon. you can never be too safe and if this brings down the price then more people will do it, cheers:notworthy:





freekygeeky said:


> oo thanky!


No probs, hope you find them as useful as we did, would be great to hear your opinion after you used them?


----------



## mrhoyo

I want this to be a sticky, its tonnes cheaper than going through a vet. I think more people would get them done if they knew about this.


----------



## puyopop

Wow, great stuff there. Thanks for sharing, please sticky this admin.


----------



## herptastic

cheers for the info:no1:


----------



## olivine

You're a star :notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## SleepyD

as said last night I reckon this is a good idea and have bookmarked it for later 


> With the rising number of confirmed and suspected parasite cases in Leopard geckos seen on this forum alone, I believe it would make a real difference if people carried out just one of these tests on each new arrival in their collection, and the obvious spread of such devastating parasitic diseases as crypto could be slowed.


*nods* my thoughts as well : victory:



> We would be willing to offer testing on any of the leos we sell prior to purchase and although it may mean slightly higher prices, it would provide peace of mind to buyers and can only be a good thing for the hobby if others follow suit.


I already do regular basic fecals as standard but I'd be willing to offer Pinmore's lab check as well.


----------



## sparkle

Excellent thread thank-you , a sticky would be really good I do know that we have lots and mods dont like to sticky new things too much but this is REALLY important info and very helpful.. : victory:


----------



## YummyMummy04

Brilliant - a great find thank you. :notworthy:

I assume they can do this for Torts, Leo Geckos, Breadies??


----------



## RedGex

sparkle said:


> Excellent thread thank-you , a sticky would be really good I do know that we have lots and mods dont like to sticky new things too much but this is REALLY important info and very helpful.. : victory:


Agreed! We have found the service very useful and it would be ashame if it got lost in the forum, especially when it can help others not least from a money point of view!


YummyMummy04 said:


> Brilliant - a great find thank you. :notworthy:
> 
> I assume they can do this for Torts, Leo Geckos, Breadies??


Cheers! yes they can do all different testing from snakes and lizards through to zoo animals!


----------



## sazzle

definitely signing up for this one... needs to be a sticky  ideal for the 5 i got coming out of quarantine


----------



## Lisasgeckonursery

thnx for sharing this info, it should come in very handy:2thumb:


----------



## missk

you could add the info to the end of the crypto sticky if they dont want to make this into a sticky in its own right


----------



## funky1

Good stuff, thanks for passing on the info. 

Defo agree, that as Sticky`s were `invented` for genuinely useful threads that needed referring back to often - especially by noobs - that this deserves to be up there.


----------



## boost-boy74

thanks :2thumb:


----------



## Big Red One

Quality stuff - sticky req'd !!

Nice shout ! :2thumb:


----------



## RedGex

Really pleased people seem to have found this useful, will keep bumping it for the time-being so people get chance to see it.


----------



## freekygeeky

well i emailed thmem this mornign and i have had around 3 replies from them, very fast tis great


----------



## nuttybabez

Ahhh great timing!!! We need to have 6 fecals done at the moment!! This will save us a load of money, thank you!


----------



## MrMike

I will definately be giiving this service a try. Cheers for the link!


----------



## Adam W

Thanks alot, might get the berdies and leos done,
Could this be made a sticky as its really good.:2thumb:


----------



## jools

E-mailed them this morning, had reply this afternoon - great - thank you for the info - my nearest rep vet is 30 miles away which tends to put me off going as often as I should. The lab is going to be rushed off their feet!!!


----------



## Adam W

jools said:


> The lab is going to be rushed off their feet!!!


Tell me about it, think most of the lizard section will be using them: victory:


----------



## RedGex

jools said:


> E-mailed them this morning, had reply this afternoon - great - thank you for the info - my nearest rep vet is 30 miles away which tends to put me off going as often as I should. The lab is going to be rushed off their feet!!!





Adam W said:


> Tell me about it, think most of the lizard section will be using them: victory:


Hopefully it won't slow down the turnaround time for results... they were pre-warned we would spread the word though :lol2:


----------



## Dave W

BLOODY HELL WOW

just come home from the vet with one of my beardies and i need to have them all tested and he wanted to charge me £40 per bd

cheers for the info what a star !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chelseanlee

i want 8 fecals done too (2 are def needed but the others is just to checkup) but have had to hold off because of the cost. will be able to get them all done this week now! definatly a sticky :2thumb:


----------



## fran2491

wow thanks for posting hun i will be using this when i get new reps, shame tho i paid for a faecal on sat at my vets:flrt:


----------



## purple-vixen

What a fantastic shout out, I will be using them. My vet wants to charge £60 per leo for a full faecal screen so it will be nice to get all three done at the same time for around £25 each instead! My vet are brilliant, but as most, quite bloody expensive!

Excellent stuff mate, will be emailing them tomorrow!

It would be nice also to ensure that if everyone new to reptiles opr just anyone buying a new reptile did a test and managed to quarantine, then surely crypto would slow down?

X


----------



## clidbury

*adds link to favourites*

Thanks a lot for this. 

Sticky!!!!!


----------



## tinks30

Dam useful! Thanks! I hope you will be getting a discount for all the bisness u have sent their way??????
Please make it a sticky mods?


----------



## RedGex

tinks30 said:


> Dam useful! Thanks! I hope you will be getting a discount for all the bisness u have sent their way??????
> Please make it a sticky mods?


We can but try tinks, we can but try :lol2:

Just like to say again how delighted we are everyone has found this so useful. At the end of the day if it means a few people will save enough money not to have to give up the hobby in the midst of this recession then its job well done!


----------



## Tung Chung

Great stuff and cheers for the info. Looks like beardie tests are £27.50 & £35.50 for a full test.


----------



## Sambee

Thanks for making this thread, very useful!!

*adds to favs*


----------



## vickylolage

Thats great to know
This is great

STICKY 

: victory:


----------



## vickylolage

On the sumission form which box are you meant to tick for fecals? The price list confused me lol just for future reference


----------



## RedGex

vickylolage said:


> On the sumission form which box are you meant to tick for fecals? The price list confused me lol just for future reference


For the faecal screen it wasn't on the form so we wrote it and the price to clarify, ie. "Microbiology - Reptile faecal screen @ £10 +VAT " in the box at the very very bottom that says 'other tests not listed'.

The other has a tick box - Full Parasitology- which is the biggy, including Crypto.


----------



## freekygeeky

very useful for people needing alot done


''Discounts are available for 50 samples and above in any one month or if a client spends over £1000 a month with us over a 6 month period. Each case is looked at individually depending on requirements, however we do not encourage saving up samples for parasite analysis as if they dry out we lose our chance to see some parasites such as motile flagellates.''


----------



## amyloveys

Wow that's brilliant would be nice to see people doing this before selling there reps I'd happily do and I'd rather pay a extra tenner to buy a rep and know its ok


----------



## RedGex

amyloveys said:


> Wow that's brilliant would be nice to see people doing this before selling there reps I'd happily do and I'd rather pay a extra tenner to buy a rep and know its ok


Yes we'd like to offer something but as yet are not sure how we would go about it, ie test all before sale and add price onto hatchlings, or offer it after a deposit is received and return the deposit if a problem is found etc.
Do a faecal screen or full parasitology etc.

Not really a problem with more expensive morphs, or with the basic test for a tenner, but would anyone pay 50 odd quid for a normal certified crypto free....? 

Any opinions on this would be good to hear!


----------



## amyloveys

RedGex said:


> Yes we'd like to offer something but as yet are not sure how we would go about it, ie test all before sale and add price onto hatchlings, or offer it after a deposit is received and return the deposit if a problem is found etc.
> Do a faecal screen or full parasitology etc.
> 
> Not really a problem with more expensive morphs, or with the basic test for a tenner, but would anyone pay 50 odd quid for a normal certified crypto free....?
> 
> Any opinions on this would be good to hear!


can see where you are coming from completely! but even if people know the other reps are £25 screened and then the babies are £10 screened id happily pay a extra ten quid even on a normal for that!


----------



## RedGex

amyloveys said:


> can see where you are coming from completely! but even if people know the other reps are £25 screened and then the babies are £10 screened id happily pay a extra ten quid even on a normal for that!


But would you pay an extra 25 on a normal baby for a full parasitology?!

I think we have pretty much decided any adults we sell we will have a full parasitology done on them and maybe add a little on the price and a little comes out our pocket.

The babies I think we will do a basic faecal screen as standard and a further crypto screen on request. Our babies are effectively in quarantine anyway. They are always dealt with before adults, have their own separate food, and hygiene between all our leos is high.

Its just when you are selling leos you get messed about so much, it would be easy for someone to demand a full para and then never respond to a pm again, then you are forced to increase the price a bit anyway.

I'd love to foot all the bills myself but my pockets aren't that deep lol!


----------



## RedGex

Bump. Would like to hear what people think if/once they've used them?


----------



## joeyboy

Looked at the price list and I see the faecal screen and full screen.

So what is done in a plain faecal screen and what more is done in the more expensive one?


----------



## SleepyD

joeyboy said:


> So what is done in a plain faecal screen and what more is done in the more expensive one?


plain/flotation feacal checks for worm/parasite eggs etc and so could help prevent things like this happening ~ http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/lizards/282045-fecals-not-important-think-again.html

the more expensive test is an immunofluorescent antibody/stain test which checks for smaller coccidia etc and especially (and more importantly imo) crypto ~ http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/lizards/267424-how-widespread-crypto-uk-leopard.html
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/lizards/196996-reptilian-cryptosporidiosis.html


----------



## repkid

RedGex said:


> Yes we'd like to offer something but as yet are not sure how we would go about it, ie test all before sale and add price onto hatchlings, or offer it after a deposit is received and return the deposit if a problem is found etc.
> Do a faecal screen or full parasitology etc.
> 
> Not really a problem with more expensive morphs, or with the basic test for a tenner, but would anyone pay 50 odd quid for a normal certified crypto free....?
> 
> Any opinions on this would be good to hear!


 
So is it £25 for a full paraite test or £50? I'm getting confused. And do you have to go through your vets or do you just email them asking for the jiffy bag etc?

EDIT: What method of payment can you use also?


----------



## RedGex

repkid said:


> So is it £25 for a full paraite test or £50? I'm getting confused. And do you have to go through your vets or do you just email them asking for the jiffy bag etc?
> 
> EDIT: What method of payment can you use also?


Its £25 + VAT for the full parasitology test - I was referring to if I added the cost onto the price of a normal hatchling etc, I would have to charge about 50 quid for the leo or it just wouldn't be affordable for me to do.

If you e-mail or ring letting them know what you want to do they will send you the kit, if you're not sure which test you want ring and ask their advice, they really are very approachable and Im sure would be happy to help you.

Regarding paymeny - they send you an invoice which Im sure I read needs paying by the 21st of the following month (wil have to check that though lol), I've not received mine yet but I presume I will pay by card over the phone or send them a cheque.

Hope that helps!


----------



## Mouki

on the submission form what would be the box to tick for a plain fecal and what would be the box to tick for a full parasitology??
these are the options for reptiles:
REPTILE HAEMATOLOGY
REPTILE PROFILE 1
REPTILE PROFILE 2
CHELONIAN SCREEN
HERPES VIRUS PCR
MYCOPLASMA PCR
ADENOVIRUS PCR
PMV SEROLOGY

ta


----------



## RedGex

Mouki said:


> on the submission form what would be the box to tick for a plain fecal and what would be the box to tick for a full parosity thingy??
> these are the options for reptiles:
> REPTILE HAEMATOLOGY
> REPTILE PROFILE 1
> REPTILE PROFILE 2
> CHELONIAN SCREEN
> HERPES VIRUS PCR
> MYCOPLASMA PCR
> ADENOVIRUS PCR
> PMV SEROLOGY
> 
> ta


You want to look under microbiology section, not reptiles - you will find full parasitology there.

For the faecal screen see one of my previous posts, there is a section at the bottom for 'other tests not listed'. I just wrote it in there : victory:


----------



## Mouki

RedGex said:


> You want to look under microbiology section, not reptiles - you will find full parasitology there.
> 
> For the faecal screen see one of my previous posts, there is a section at the bottom for 'other tests not listed'. I just wrote it in there : victory:


:lol2: thanks, yehh i just read that. should have read the whole thread before posting this really...oops :whistling2:

its really good though, our vet tried to charge us 40pound per leo!!!


----------



## RedGex

Ok guys, just a bit more info for you - the faecal screen doesnt just cover worms, they also look for protozoan, flagellates, coccidia etc, basically everything except crypto, and there is a separate test for that, although they have told me it is better to do a full parasitology if you suspect a problem.

All results are sent by email, but if you wish to provide test results with the sale of an animal (as we intend to do) they will send out hard copies on request. (you just need to write on the submission form - hard copy required)

hope this helps!


----------



## Fill

All sounds good to me! Nice find!


----------



## mrhoyo

I cant believe this isnt a sticky yet. It needs bumping to keep it on the first page, hopefully it will be stuck soon


----------



## RedGex

i keep trying to bump it up with additional info lol!

I don't know how you go about making this into a sticky.

any ideas?


----------



## mrhoyo

Try pming a mod, i think its important info


----------



## JustJordan

why dont we all just shout sticky??
ill give it a go...

STICKY!!!!!!!!!!!
do you think that worked??:blush:


----------



## RedGex

JustJordan said:


> why dont we all just shout sticky??
> ill give it a go...
> 
> STICKY!!!!!!!!!!!
> do you think that worked??:blush:


Doesnt seem to have worked Jordan :lol2:
I'll try pming a mod, see if that helps!


----------



## SleepyD

RedGex said:


> I'll try pming a mod, see if that helps!


it worked :2thumb:


----------



## Paulusworm

Excellent find :no1:. My rep vet is trying to charge £57 for a fecal!!!!!!! Worst thing is that they are probably sending it to this lab anyway and pocketing the difference. Do they supply buckets for a Royal turd?

Shame I didn't think of this 3 years ago. Got all the kit at uni. Could have made a fortune :mf_dribble:.




RedGex said:


> But would you pay an extra 25 on a normal baby for a full parasitology?!


Yes. Most definately if it meant that my pet was going to live a full and happy life.


----------



## jesuslovestheladies

Sorry to ask whats probably an over asked question but is that £10 per animal or £10 per kit?

Also can they do fecal test's for Amphibians?

JLTL.


----------



## farleys_fat_flamingo

PALS is attached to the back of my vets (Birch Heath, Cheshire: brilliant vets) and I used them to test my whole collection when I unfortunately had a crypto outbreak, I tested around 30 animals in total and they do a discount on multiples, on top of being very cheap. the test results came back really soon and in a really clear format. Glad this info was made available.


----------



## farleys_fat_flamingo

p.s have a look on their website JLTL, it's got all the details on there. I would imagine they do, they do all sorts of wierd and wonderful things there.


----------



## Ben678

for my first test would you reccommend do a full parisite test or just a feacal screen and also if you find out that your pets have parasites how do you get medication


----------



## lauraberwick

i use the vets thats attached to it and they charged me £17 feel right ripped off now seen as tho all they have to do is give it to the lab upstairs


----------



## Austin Allegro

Very helpful people. Just requested me self a plastic pot to scoop up me reps pooh for a test. Also they send you a prepaid envelope as well.

Me thinks i shall get into the habit of randomly selecting one of me reps on a rolling three monthly basis for a parasiteology test. In fact sounds like a good selling point to lever when selling me reps prodigy. i.e. pinning results to me table at shows.


----------



## Breadrun

Hmmm i checked on the webiste and the cheapest option for reptiles is £31, i cant find the £10 option, maybe il have more luck if i rang them but i thought it would be on their price list


----------



## SleepyD

Breadrun said:


> Hmmm i checked on the webiste and the cheapest option for reptiles is £31, i cant find the £10 option, maybe il have more luck if i rang them but i thought it would be on their price list


it is on their price list 
If you go to their pdf price-list then scroll down to Microbiology (page 17 I think) you'll find not only the two main types of Reptile Feaces (£27.50 & £35.50) test they do but near the bottom is ~
Faecal Screen (Faeces) £ 10.00
Slide Examination – Direct and Salt Flotation

: victory:


----------



## _jake_

This is great!. Had my leo checked. But going to do for my vittikins and any new reps when I get them. 

On the topic of redgex question. Maybe you could have a application form?. So if anyone wants to buy a reptile, they can enter full details, morph And if they want the option of Faecal or the crypto check?.


----------



## joeyboy

Just to get this straight, is the £10 test checking for only parasites where as the £27 or whatever it is test, checking for diseases as well?

I'm going to get a group of stenos next year, they might well be WC(pet shop). Now since they'd have been in the same confines one imagines that if one was sick(especially say crypto) they'll all come down with it.

When you have a communal set-up is it best to separate them all into containers until they poo? I didn't think they did it as often as we do and since I want a group of 4-6 it's going to be impossible to know whose poo is whose in the viv.

What do you think the best course of action is? Collect say 6 samples, hope their from different stenos or at least the majority, and test them? Then what test, do the £27 or so on all or would the £10 be adequate? Maybe they do deals on multiples.:lol2:


----------



## joeyboy

anyone be answering me above query?:lol2:


----------



## Genseric

I have a small colony myself Joey, and if one of your animals has something, they all will... what I did was randomly have all my animals checked. thankfully no problems, but a great piece of mind... 


And to answer an above question.. if I was buying two animals, exactly the sae in every way, but one had the wee test cert, I would pay the extra (obviously it would need to be reasonably in date etc)


----------



## joeyboy

LeviathanNI said:


> I have a small colony myself Joey, and if one of your animals has something, they all will... what I did was randomly have all my animals checked. thankfully no problems, but a great piece of mind...


you say randomly have em all checked? If their all checked..it isn't random though...

do you mean you have say 4 stenos so you collect 4 poos and hope their from diff stenos?


----------



## shrek

joeyboy said:


> Just to get this straight, is the £10 test checking for only parasites where as the £27 or whatever it is test, checking for diseases as well?
> 
> I'm going to get a group of stenos next year, they might well be WC(pet shop). Now since they'd have been in the same confines one imagines that if one was sick(especially say crypto) they'll all come down with it.
> 
> When you have a communal set-up is it best to separate them all into containers until they poo? I didn't think they did it as often as we do and since I want a group of 4-6 it's going to be impossible to know whose poo is whose in the viv.
> 
> What do you think the best course of action is? Collect say 6 samples, hope their from different stenos or at least the majority, and test them? Then what test, do the £27 or so on all or would the £10 be adequate? Maybe they do deals on multiples.:lol2:


best thing to do is to contact the lab but you do a 3 day pooled sample that is collect poo over 3 days and put in same pot so you get a range of poos from different times and different animals


----------



## leopardgeckomad

Pals is the best an i fully reccomend them these have saved me so much !!


----------



## lorrainem

*hi all*

dont wont to sound dumb but wht is this


----------



## Mysterious_121

lorrainem said:


> dont wont to sound dumb but wht is this


PALS is a lab that do feacal screenings. you just post them your animal poop and select from thier screening list. they can do everything from PM's to feacal flotations. if you look on the very first post on the very first page all the information is from this lab

http://www.palsvetlab.co.uk/


----------



## kbargent

*spot on*

link saved for future use


----------



## Matt2015

I'm guessing the prices have gone up since this was created now showing £31 and £40.


----------

